# Yamaha YT624 Modz



## Nickdatech

Here is the 2 first mods I did for the geek in me.

-Digital voltmeter to monitor the battery's voltage.
-Light switch for the headlamp as I don't see the point for it to be lighting up during daylight.

Open to suggestions on other owners who has made cool modz for their snowblowers.


----------



## Town

I installed a Runleader tach/hour meter on my Ariens earlier this fall. Easy project to do and it works well and I can see small engine loading with 3 small snowfalls. Would apply to any machine.


----------



## Nickdatech

Town said:


> I installed a Runleader tach/hour meter on my Ariens earlier this fall. Easy project to do and it works well and I can see small engine loading with 3 small snowfalls. Would apply to any machine.
> View attachment 171675


Yeah I installed one my Ariens 24 Platinum sho. Do u recommend one on the Yammy? And what do you mean by "small engine loading"


----------



## Town

Nickdatech said:


> Yeah I installed one my Ariens 24 Platinum sho. Do u recommend one on the Yammy? And what do you mean by "small engine loading"


I know nothing about Yamaha snowblowers, but a tach/hour meter should work fine. The one I bought is the Runleader HM80 that was recommended in a thread on tach/hour meters in one of the forums here. It is self powered with a replaceable coin type battery and the sensor wire is attached to the spark plug HT wire with about 5 turns. Before this I used a laser tach to know the engine idle and governed speed and the impeller speed in rpm. The tach on my dash allows monitoring of engine speed in actual operating conditions.

For me engine loading is how the engine speed in rpm drops when the engine is required to do work, but with small snowfalls so far this season the loading is "small engine loading" so far. So my engine runs at the governed speed and it does not drop when the auger clutch is engaged and then the wheel drive is engaged. When the machine encounters small amounts of snow such as 2, 3 or 4" in 3rd gear there is a small drop in rpm of about 40 rpm which I cannot detect by ear. As the loading increases with soaking wet and heavy 4"+ of EOD snow the engine speed drops 100 rpm which I cannot detect by ear either. So I want to know how the engine responds with significant amount of snow loading.

The hour meter shows 6.6 hours of operation so far this season and the manufacturer recommends 40 hours for oil changes. I just change the oil in the spring each year so the hour meter will let me know if I exceed that recommendation or not. So far it looks like at least 2 oil changes per season if the rest of the winter has normal snow falls.


----------



## Nickdatech

Town said:


> I know nothing about Yamaha snowblowers, but a tach/hour meter should work fine. The one I bought is the Runleader HM80 that was recommended in a thread on tach/hour meters in one of the forums here. It is self powered with a replaceable coin type battery and the sensor wire is attached to the spark plug HT wire with about 5 turns. Before this I used a laser tach to know the engine idle and governed speed and the impeller speed in rpm. The tach on my dash allows monitoring of engine speed in actual operating conditions.
> 
> For me engine loading is how the engine speed in rpm drops when the engine is required to do work, but with small snowfalls so far this season the loading is "small engine loading" so far. So my engine runs at the governed speed and it does not drop when the auger clutch is engaged and then the wheel drive is engaged. When the machine encounters small amounts of snow such as 2, 3 or 4" in 3rd gear there is a small drop in rpm of about 40 rpm which I cannot detect by ear. As the loading increases with soaking wet and heavy 4"+ of EOD snow the engine speed drops 100 rpm which I cannot detect by ear either. So I want to know how the engine responds with significant amount of snow loading.
> 
> The hour meter shows 6.6 hours of operation so far this season and the manufacturer recommends 40 hours for oil changes. I just change the oil in the spring each year so the hour meter will let me know if I exceed that recommendation or not. So far it looks like at least 2 oil changes per season if the rest of the winter has normal snow falls.


Cool info thanks Town!


----------



## Nickdatech

Side led markers for safety, lighting and because they just look plain kool!. I hooked them up on the ignition ON key, not on the separate switch i installed for the work light. Fused at 3 amps only because i didnt have a 1 amp fuse, these are very bright and draw 0.2 amps each.


----------



## Coby7

My best mods.

Thumb screws. 










Wheels for runners, my best one yet!










Hour & RPM meter










Extra headlight in front.










New cable lubing tool was a good investment too.


----------



## Nickdatech

New mod, bucket extension installed.


----------



## RC20

Tachs for this application are fun vs useful. Multi speed is useful for figuring out the shift points better. Hour meter aspect would be interesting to see overall. 

I suspect reflective strips better than lights for traffic alert (just from my experience with things in the dark). 

Not a knock but if the Tach needs a coin battery then its not self powered. See hours readout when the machine is off? 

I am gong to move my wheels to the back of the housing. On the side they catch and part of the reason I went with 24 inch was width clearance.


----------



## Coby7

Never hooked anything with my wheels yet.


----------



## ShedLife

Coby7 said:


> Never hooked anything with my wheels yet.


I like the wheels where you have them because they would also act as a bumper when blowing against the curb when clearing in front of the house. I noticed I rubbed the curb a few times and rashed the paint a little.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jguerette

Nickdatech said:


> New mod, bucket extension installed.
> View attachment 172116
> View attachment 172117


where did you get the extender ?


----------



## jguerette

Coby7 said:


> My best mods.
> 
> Thumb screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels for runners, my best one yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hour & RPM meter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra headlight in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New cable lubing tool was a good investment too.


i like the idea of the thumb screws, where did you buy them ?


----------



## ShedLife

jguerette said:


> i like the idea of the thumb screws, where did you buy them ?


I order mine on eBay last year. Just installed them yesterday haha 

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooskie

Nickdatech said:


> Side led markers for safety, lighting and because they just look plain kool!. I hooked them up on the ignition ON key, not on the separate switch i installed for the work light. Fused at 3 amps only because i didnt have a 1 amp fuse, these are very bright and draw 0.2 amps each.
> View attachment 172027


Blue running lights!? Puh-leeze. Someone has too much time on their hands.


----------



## jguerette

ShedLife said:


> I order mine on eBay last year. Just installed them yesterday haha
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


whats the thread on them ? im at work right now and cant check


----------



## ShedLife

jguerette said:


> whats the thread on them ? im at work right now and cant check


M6 X 1.0 X 16 mm









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickdatech

Rooskie said:


> Blue running lights!? Puh-leeze. Someone has too much time on their hands.





Rooskie said:


> Blue running lights!? Puh-leeze. Someone has too much time on their hands.


Actually its white running lights. And being a professional car electronics business owner, this took me 15min so no time loss really, just looks kool!😎👌


----------



## Nickdatech

jguerette said:


> where did you get the extender ?


Hi, yes i did extensive searches for weeks and finally i found this page. Perfect match! However the pictures left me confused. The pictures are missing the 2 side pieces, so when i ordered them through a parts stores near my house and it came in I quickly understood how it was gonna mount together.









SNOWBLOWER EXTENSION YAMAHA #YT624E-EDJ | ESF Equipments


SNOWBLOWER EXTENSION YAMAHA #YT624E-EDJ




www.esfdirect.com


----------



## Foreverfalcon40

Nickdatech said:


> Hi, yes i did extensive searches for weeks and finally i found this page. Perfect match! However the pictures left me confused. The pictures are missing the 2 side pieces, so when i ordered them through a parts stores near my house and it came in I quickly understood how it was gonna mount together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBLOWER EXTENSION YAMAHA #YT624E-EDJ | ESF Equipments
> 
> 
> SNOWBLOWER EXTENSION YAMAHA #YT624E-EDJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esfdirect.com



How did you order from ESF? ESF won't sell to me bc I'm not an authorized retail seller. If you are an authorized retail seller let's talk please!


----------



## Nickdatech

Foreverfalcon40 said:


> How did you order from ESF? ESF won't sell to me bc I'm not an authorized retail seller. If you are an authorized retail seller let's talk please!


Hi, no i did not order from them directly. You need to find a store that has an account from them and go through them. I actually found multiple retailers near my residence from their website. I just went in the store i chose from their website and gave them the part number and placed the order.


----------

